
Olivia-An Elegant Music Player for Linux Desktop - keshavbhatt
I have opensource project on github i been working on since two months please check it out and share with friends. its in early development stage and i want you guys to open issue on github page help in improving it in your own way.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;snapcraft.io&#x2F;olivia-test
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;keshavbhatt&#x2F;olivia
thansk :)
======
keshavbhatt
[https://snapcraft.io/olivia-test](https://snapcraft.io/olivia-test)

------
keshavbhatt
project github link:
[https://github.com/keshavbhatt/olivia](https://github.com/keshavbhatt/olivia)

